# Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?



## Knigge007 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,

habe letztens gelesen das vorallem große Döbel extrem scheu sind, man sich am besten in geduckter Haltung ans Wasser schleichen sollte, mitm Körper ja keine Schatten im Wasser machen darf, und sich extrem leise verhalten muss(sollt man ja immer machen,aber laut dem Bericht darf man ja nichmal puppsen und schon sind se weg),*sofern man in direkter Ufernähe fischt.
* 
Ist das wirklich so extrem bei großen Döbeln,und kann das von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden sein?

Was meinten se noch......genau.......sollte man nicht innerhalb 10 Minuten nen Biss haben,kann man die Stelle wechseln weil man wohl aufgefallen ist....

Weiß nicht was ich von diesem Bericht halten soll.....


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das wirklich so, dass neun von zehn Döbeln auf Störungen dergestalt reagieren, dass sie zwar nicht fliehen, aber eben auch nichts mehr annehmen. Es ist etwas anders in ihrem Revier und deshalb halten sie lieber erst mal die Klappe.

Dieser restliche zehnte Fisch steht dann aber auch an Stellen, wo er Remmidemmi gewöhnt ist, z.B. an und unter sehr belebten Brücken. Aber auf was er dann beissen will, ist damit auch noch lange nicht geklärt.

Umsonst sind größere Döbel ja nicht groß geworden. Da half eben eine ordentlich Portion Skepsis dabei!


----------



## Pinn (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Döbel sind m.E. nicht besonders "scheu", denn das beinhaltet "schreckhaft".

Ich denke vorsichtig und misstrauisch umschreibt besser ihr Verhalten. Ich habe schon oft beobachten können, wie Döbel sich gemächlich absinken lassen und auf Tauchstation gehen, wenn sie sich durch Angler belästigt fühlen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## xAlex (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Ich halte Döbel für extrem scheu!
Wären sie nicht so extrem verbreitet und sie auf eine große Palette an Ködern ansprechen würde sich ihr fang stark in Grenzen halten.

Wenn du einen verscheuchst ist die gefahr groß das der seine Artgenossen alamiert. Besonders in kleinen Fliesgewässern so heftig das das Anpirschen und gezielte anwerfen teilweise nicht möglich ist.
Das Klappehaltsyndrom wie Andal es beschrieben hat ist mir besonders in stehenden Gewässern aufgefallen.

Platzwechsel ist mMn nach jedem Fang angebracht, wg deren Warnsystem und dann weiter Stromauf.
Ausnahme wenn man ganz sicher den letzten im Schwarm rausgepickt hat.

In der Regel umgehe ich das Problem durch Trotting aus sicherer Entfernung mit paar Kostproben Futter.
Wenn Trotting z.B. wegen vielen Hindernissen nicht möglich ist, sitze ich die Döbel aus.
dh. auf Grund evtl. mit Feederkorb. Ein Futterplatz wird angelegt.
Nachts auch gerne mit Selbsthakmontage


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Es ist ja nachgewiesen, dass einige Cypriniden in der Lage sind, über die Schleimhaut Schreckstoffe abzusondern, die auf diesem Wege die Artgenossen alarmieren. Ich wette meinen geliebten Angelhut, dass die Döbel das können.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Hi,
Also ich hab letztes Jahr kleinere Döbel ( bis 30 cm ) mit der Spinnrute zwischen den Badegästen weggefangen ! Immer wenn an warmen Sommertagen viele Badegäste da waren warn auch viele Döbel da . Teilweise hab ich sogar richtig dicke Brummer zwischen den Badegästn beobachtet , gebissen haben die auf meine Wobbs aber nicht ! Aber das muss ja nich überall so sein !
mfg :vik:


----------



## zanderohli (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Ich kann Andal da nur zustimmen.


----------



## Seefliege (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

|wavey:

beim befischen von döbeln auf sicht im stillwasser können einen die viecher echt zum wahnsinn treiben. entweder sie scheuen schon durch den sichtkontakt zum angler, oder durch einen ungeeignetes aufsetzen des köders auf der wasseroberfläche oder sie  betasten und beknubbeln diesen nur mit ihren lippen, um ihn letztendlich zu verschmähen ... #d und wenn einer sich mit nem schwall verabschiedet, sind sie alle weg ... 

je mehr strömung vorhanden ist, um so weniger scheu sind die fische ...


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Größere Döbel, als keine Gruppen von Jungfischen, haben ganz auffällige Fressgewohnheiten.

Bei frei im Gewässer ziehenden Trupps wird meistens in einer regelrechten Reihenfolge gefressen. Ich habe das schon oft an Brücken mit Brotstückchen studiert. Es sind also keine Einzelfälle. Wenn man so füttert frisst immer der zuvorderst stehende Fisch und der lässt sich danach auch gleich ans Ende des Trupps zurückfallen. Das kann man sich dann bisweilen beim Fischen auf Sicht zu Nutze machen und den Happen mit dem Haken erst dann präsentieren, wenn der größte Döbel an der Reihe ist. 

Bei stationär lebenden Döbeln, die sich z.B. unter einem Treibgutteppich eingerichtet haben, kann man außerhalb dieser Deckung machen, was man will. Die kommen da nicht hervor um zu fressen. Hier hilft es wirklich nur, wenn man den Köder an einem überlangen Vorfach unter diesem Teppich treiben lässt. Sie sind es eben gewohnt, dass ihr Futter hier angeschwommen kommt und sie nicht zum Futter kommen müssen.


----------



## xAlex (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also ich hab letztes Jahr kleinere Döbel ( bis 30 cm ) mit der Spinnrute zwischen den Badegästen weggefangen ! Immer wenn an warmen Sommertagen viele Badegäste da waren warn auch viele Döbel da . Teilweise hab ich sogar richtig dicke Brummer zwischen den Badegästn beobachtet , gebissen haben die auf meine Wobbs aber nicht ! Aber das muss ja nich überall so sein !
> mfg :vik:



Vor 12 Jahren in deinem Alter hatte ich ein ähnliches Erlebniss.
Ich war mit meinen Eltern am Bleder See in Slovenien und habe mit einem Kumpel an einem Steg bei Badegästen gefischt und konten die Döbel im klarem Wasser nur sehen aber nicht fangen.
Die Badegäste haben ihnen nix ausgemacht, aber sie haben nicht gebissen, egal wie und was wir ihnen präsentiert haben.
Gegen abend hat sich dann ein 30er erbarmt und den Polantaköder genommen.
Dann war der Schwarm aber ganz schnell weg.

Ich habe aber auch die Erfahrung gemacht das Döbel zu bestimmten Zeiten und Gewässer richtig laufen wie Aale und richtig auf alles losgehen.

@Andal
Mich wunderts immer wieder das bei den Döbel das Warnsystem so wunderbar greift, wärend bei anderen Cypriniden, man auch im Fliesgewässern, mehrere Exemplare an der selben Stelle im nahen Zeitrahmen ohne Probleme fangen kann.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Dieser schnöde Weißfisch, von einem selbsternannten Kulinariker mal Pappmache mit Drahteinlage genannt, birgt halt sehr viele Eigenheiten und gerade deswegen und weil er das ganze Jahr über zu befischen ist, liebe ich den Döbel so sehr! #6


----------



## Lorenz (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Hi

ich seh das wie meine Vorposter!
Nicht scheu,aber skeptisch...launisch...manchmal zum Haare rausrupfen...



Ein großer Döbel steht unter einer Brücke,ich auf einer Erhöhung.Spinner,nix...anderer Spinner,wieder keine Reaktion...ich werfe dem Fisch direkt vors Maul,nix!...kleiner Wobbler,1.Wurf er läuft nach und schnappt kurz vor meinen Füßen zu!


In Frankreich habe ich ganze Gruppen großer Döbel gesehen,die haben mich echt zum Wahnsinn getrieben! Einen Fisch aus diesen "Großfischgruppen" konnte ich maximal haken.Dann wars das für die folgenden Tage.Die kleineren waren da weniger misstrauisch und ich konnte teilweise mehrere an einem Platz fangen,wenn ich sie schnell wegdrillte.Ansonsten hieß es,einen fangen,nächster Platz!


In schneller Strömung fange ich weitaus eher mehrere Fische pro Platz/Unterstand.Das würde die Theorie mit den "Schreckstoffen" bestätigen.Ich bin davon überzeugt,dass die das checken wenn Artgenossen gefangen werden und dann entsprechend noch skeptischer werden bzw. die Futteraufnahme verweigern.


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht,das der Döbel so schwer zu fangen ist und demnach wohl ein sehr schlauer Fisch ist,vorallem die größeren/älteren Exemplare,aber genau darin liegt für manche wohl der Reiz!

Also stimmt das schon,das wenn ich die ersten sagen wir 10-15 Minuten am langsam fließenden Bach keinen Biss krieg,kann ich die Stelle wechseln weil sowieso nichts mehr anbeisst(mal keine Döbel)?

Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe stelle mir die Döbel Fischerei irgendwie total schwierig vor,weil ich muss ja einigermaßen ans Wasser stehen und oftmals habe ich da überhaupt keinen Schutz,wie Äste,hohes Gras oder Bäume wo ich ein wenig Schutz suchen könnte,aber da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren und wenn nichts los ist Stelle wechseln.


Als ich ende November die Prüfung bestanden habe,dachte ich ich werde nie im Leben auf Weissfische gehen...so auf die Art was will ich damit,und die machen ja eh keine Aktion wenn se am Haken hängen....

Jetzt 3 Monate später sieht die Sache ganz anderst aus und ich werde devinitiv an unserem komplett renaturierten Vereinsbach (da freu ich mich am allermeisten drauf)der meist so 3-max 6m Breit ist und an den meisten Stellen langsam fließend auf jeden Fall hin und wieder auf Döbel Jagd gehen.

Für die Seen kauf ich mir als allernächstes ne Feeder Rute,Kollege würd mich wohl flamen bis zum geht nicht mehr...so wie ich früher generell über Weissfische hergezogen hab....|uhoh:#d...man sollt halt hin und wieder einfach die Kl..... halten wenn man von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hat!

Vorallem sind die Fischküchle von Weissfischen der absolute Knaller,was man aus den oftmals sehr grätenreichen Fischen zaubern kann hat mich letztens echt zum staunen gebracht.

So aber ich schweif total vom Thema ab.........



Jedenfalls ist das was Ihr zum Thema Döbel geschrieben habt für mich sehr interessant und vorallem äußerst informativ,Danke dafür! #6#6#6

Bin mal wech,cu


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Versuche mal, nur zu Testzwecken, dich möglichst nahe an eine Forelle heranzuschleichen. Denen kommt man erstaunlich nahe. Und dann versuch das mal bei einem Döbel!


----------



## David23 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Zitat von Knigge007:

*...so wie ich früher generell über Weissfische hergezogen hab....|uhoh:#d...man sollt halt hin und wieder einfach die Kl..... halten wenn man von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung hat!*

Ich finde es stark, wenn jemand so viel Mumm hat und sich eingesteht wenn er sich geirrt hat....meinen allerhöchsten Respekt #rvor deiner Aussage, denn wie heißt es immer so schön in Vereinsheim: "Reserviert für Angler und anderen Lügnern"..und dieser Spruch entspricht leider zu oft der Wahrheit!

Wenn du mit so einer Einstellung ans Wasser gehst, dann verspreche ich dir, wirst du mal ein ganz großer und hebst dich von den so bequemen "Wurmbader" ab. Denn wer kritisch und ehrlich an die Sache herangeht, der versteht es auch, aus negativen Erlebnisse positive Schlüssel zu ziehen....

Und die Vorteile, die so ein Verhalten außerhalb des Angelns in den zwischenmenschlichen Beziehung im Allltag hat, brauche ich nicht zu erwähnen!
#6


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Ich kann da nicht mitreden, bei uns gibt es keine Döbel ( zumindest hab ich hier, in knapp 50 Jahren als Angler noch keinen gefangen ) .Hier fängste Alander ( Leocidus idus ) und die sind nicht so scheu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Alande gibt es bei mir zwar weniger als Döbel aber im Schnitt haben sie die selbe Grösse, ca. 3 Pf..

Döbel sind bedeutend schwerer zu überlisten als Alande. Bei diesen fängt manchmal mehrere an der selben Stelle.

Nach dem Drill eines guten Döbels kann man sofort weiter schleichen und die nächste Stelle beangeln.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach dem Drill eines guten Döbels kann man sofort weiter schleichen und die nächste Stelle beangeln.
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


 
Siehst Du, das brauchst Du beim Aland nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Stimmt.

Alande sind in grösseren Exemplaren genau solche Kämpfer am feinen Gerät wie Döbel.
Und schön anzuschauen sind sie auch.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Es macht auch sehr viel Spass, im Hochsommer Alande mit der Trockenfliege zu fangen, das klappt wunderbar. Geht das eigentlich beim Döbel auch, der ist doch auch ein Allesfresser ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Mit Sicherheit funktioniert das.#6

Ich habe selber welche mit echten Insekten, treibend an der Oberfäche, gefangen.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



David23 schrieb:


> Zitat von Knigge007:
> 
> Ich finde es stark, wenn jemand so viel Mumm hat und sich eingesteht wenn er sich geirrt hat....meinen allerhöchsten Respekt #rvor deiner Aussage
> #6





hehe jetzt hör aber auf,ich krieg ja schon Rote Backen und fangs schwitzen an.....|rotwerden

Das ist für mich aber selbstverständlich,auch wenn es in einigen Situationen sehr unangenehm ist so was zuzugeben.

Leute die total stur bei Ihrer Meinung bleiben un meist das andere noch nichtmal probiert haben,werdens oft schwer haben,aber zurecht!

Jedenfalls bin ich ein "ganz netter",kommt zwar im Internet oftmals nicht so rüber(habs nich so mitm schreiben)....was mir auch relativ Schnurz Piepe ist,man muss mich ja nicht mögen!

*********************

*Mal ne Frage zum Thema*


Mit was für Ruten geht Ihr auf Döbel Jagd,mit euren normalen Spinncombos (oder was anderem)bis max. 30g WG,oder mit noch leichterem Gerät?


----------



## Schwaben-Feeder (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Hallo zusammen!

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Massenfänge an Döbeln problemlos möglich (richtiges Gewässer vorausgesetzt), dann jedoch nicht über 30cm Größe. Für die richtig großen Exemplare (>50cm) muss man richtig arbeiten. 

Letzten Herbst konnte ich jedoch 3 Fische zwischen 50 und 60cm kurz nach einander verhaften, und das mit Hilfe des freundlichen Gärtners vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer. :q Der entsorgte regelmäßig seine gesammelten Nacktschnecken im Fluss, also eine auf den Haken gezogen und über den Futterplatz treiben lassen und die Bisse kamen sofort knallhart und ohne Misstrauen. #:

@Knigge007: Angel immer mit meiner Skeletor -25g WG und hatte noch nie Probleme, selbst große Döbel zu landen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Schwaben-Feeder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Massenfänge an Döbeln problemlos möglich (richtiges Gewässer vorausgesetzt), dann jedoch nicht über 30cm Größe. Für die richtig großen Exemplare (>50cm) muss man richtig arbeiten.
> 
> ...





Welche?

Bis 4-24gr. oder 7-28gr.?



Ich benutze dazu Float Ruten in 3,30m Länge.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## xAlex (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich kann da nicht mitreden, bei uns gibt es keine Döbel ( zumindest hab ich hier, in knapp 50 Jahren als Angler noch keinen gefangen ) .Hier fängste Alander ( Leocidus idus ) und die sind nicht so scheu.



Oje ein Leben ohne Döbel wäre für mich sinnlos 
Ich ziehe aber im März von Oberbayern nach Meck Pomm und freue mich dort schon auf den Aland.:m
Ich habe schon paar Döbel auf Daddy Longlegs gefangen(beim FF beherrsche ich nur die Trockenfliege), aber ehrlich gesagt lieber nehme ich ne lebendige Heuschrecke.


----------



## xAlex (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Mal ne Frage zum Thema*
> 
> 
> Mit was für Ruten geht Ihr auf Döbel Jagd,mit euren normalen Spinncombos (oder was anderem)bis max. 30g WG,oder mit noch leichterem Gerät?



Ich verwende eine 1 LBS Fox Barbel Rute, die hat mir der Andal mal empfolen. Die verwende ich zum gezielten fischen auf Döbel mit Naturködern.

Beim Spinnfischen auf BaFo habe ich oft Döbel als Beifänge, aber gezielt gehe ich damit nicht auf Döbel.
Ich ziehe übrigens auch Naturköder bei BaFo vor...
Wenn ich im kleinen Bach durchwate habe ich ne UL Combo bis 7 Gramm und ne Shimano Sahara mit 18 Stroft.
Aber seit der letzten Saison verwende ich aber eher eine 3.9 Balzer Allegra Sbiro Rute.
Die fahre ich soweit aus wo ich den Unterstand vermute und lasse einen kleinen Wobbler(Rapala Floating, Salmo Hornet und Bullhead) an den Unterstand hintreiben und stoppe die Schnur.
Gezieltes Anwerfen finde ich ungeeignet da man erstens zu nah rann muss, das aufplatschen auffällig ist und die Unterstände nicht sinnvoll anzuwerfen sind.
Mit einer langen Rute kann ich recht weit "ausfahren" das ich die höhe des Unterstand erreiche, aus der sicheren Deckung aus agieren und aus Entfernung einen Anhieb durchbringen.


----------



## erT (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

hier bei uns hab ich bisher an 2 abschnitten der ruhr döbel gefangen. war nie gezielt drauf, aber es war auffällig, dass sie in einem kurzen zeitraum bissen und vermutlich auch auf einen köder eingefahren waren. zwar kann man diese 2 tage nicht wirklich als statistisch wertvoll bezeichnen, aber es wirkte fast wie ausgewählt.
beide stellen hatten starke strömung.
an der einen war ich ansitzen. erst ne weile mit tauwurm, anschließend habe ich kleine köfis montiert. nur wenige minuten nach dem ersten köfi am haken ging der erste döbel dran. anschließend hatte ich noch 2 bisse, wovon ich einen bis fast ans ufer, den anderen garnicht verwerten konnte. hätten zwar auch zander gewesen sein können, wenn es aber döbel gewesen sind, hat ihr 'warnmechanismus' wohl nicht sonderlich funktioniert. größe: 38cm

die zweite stelle war eine steilwand. wir haben allerhand kunstköder ausgeworfen, erst auf einen meiner 12cm wobbler gingen dann innerhalb von ca 15 minuten 2 stk. und zwar knapp 60cm große!

stark fließende gewässer scheinen sich doch sehr von stehenden zu unterscheiden


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Schwaben-Feeder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 
> @Knigge007: Angel immer mit meiner Skeletor -25g WG und hatte noch nie Probleme, selbst große Döbel zu landen.




Das glaub ich dir,wenn Zander von 80cm kein Problem sind sollten Döbel auch gehen,ich meinte nur ob man eventuell noch kleichteres Gerät nehmen könnte.

Kanns sein du hast dich vertippt,hab zwar noch nich so den Plan,aber hab bisher noch keine Skelli mit nem WG von 25g gesehen...|kopfkrat

@xAlex,ja ich habe aktuell nur die Skelli mit 7-28g,die anderen Ruten sind mir dafür zu stark,also muss ich erstmal damit fischen!
Mal schauen wollt eigentlich als nächstes ne Ultra leichte Combo vorallem fürs Barschen und unseren kleinen Bach kaufen,nur fasziniert mich die Weissfischerei die letzten Wochen immer noch mehr das ich schon am überlegen bin als nächstes dafür ne Combo zu kaufen,aber jetzt fisch ich mal 1-2 Monate so dann sehe ich ja was mir am meisten Spaß bringt und kauf dann die entsprechende Combo.


----------



## xAlex (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir,wenn Zander von 80cm kein Problem sind sollten Döbel auch gehen,ich meinte nur ob man eventuell noch kleichteres Gerät nehmen könnte.
> 
> Kanns sein du hast dich vertippt,hab zwar noch nich so den Plan,aber hab bisher noch keine Skelli mit nem WG von 25g gesehen...|kopfkrat



Ich meine das eine Skelli für den Döbel locker langt.
Eine Pfündige BaFo macht mehr ärger wie ein 3 Pfund Döbel.
Eine Skelli kann man sicher fürs Döbelfischen gebrauchen beim waten und abtreiben lassen.
Beim direkten Wurf auf Nahdistanz viel zu hart.
Klar kann man Döbel gut beim Spinnfischen erbeuten(siehe Lahnfischers HP) aber mit den Friedfischmethoden hat man entscheidende Vorteile.


@erT
Kleine Bäche und Flüsse haben eine starke Strömung und die Döbel sind scheu wie die Pest.
Die Ruhr ist hald doch größer und weniger klar wie Gewässer in Süddeutschland. Ebenso sind Süddeutsche Gewässer sehr klar das macht einiges aus.
Die Ruhr und Gewässer in der hinsicht sind ein eigenes paar Stiefel.
Das wäre wie in Süddeutschland z.b die Isar, da gelten andere Gesetze weil die Gewässergröße das Anpirschen und den Warneffekt weniger extrem macht.
Dort werden echt gute Fänge teilweise als Beifang gemacht wie z.B dein 60+ Petri!!!
die an kleineren Gewässern der Zenith des Jahres sind.
Das habe ich gemeint das die Döbel durch Verbreitung und durch die breite Köderwahl gerade in größeren Gewässern zum fangen sind.
Döbel stehen gerne bei Hitze Tagsüber in der Strömung, meistens aber in den Ruhezonen.
Trotzem Petri zu deinem Fang und danke für deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Wollt erT grad fragen wo er fischt,weil hier bei mir im Umkreis gibts nur Flüsse und Bächer der Gühteklasse 1-2,und die sind meistens sehr klar,einzigste ist die Donau,die Stellenweise trübe ist und man an einigen Stellen nicht aufn Grund sehen kann,aber die ganzen Bäche die wir hier haben,sind prutal klar!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Oje ein Leben ohne Döbel wäre für mich sinnlos
> *Ich ziehe aber im März von Oberbayern nach Meck Pomm* und freue mich dort schon auf den Aland.:m
> Ich habe schon paar Döbel auf Daddy Longlegs gefangen(beim FF beherrsche ich nur die Trockenfliege), aber ehrlich gesagt lieber nehme ich ne lebendige Heuschrecke.




Da bin ich auch und bei mir hier gibt es reichlich Döbel.#6



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## andy72 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

kann mich nur den vorrednern anschliessen döbel sind argwöhnisch,scheu und stur, sie zu überlisten ist schon hohe schule des angelns, aber nicht unmöglich. es hat mit ausdauer und speziellem wissen um das verhalten der döbel zu tun! wenn ihr mal einen wirklich schönen döbel sehen wollt geht mal in mein fotoalbum,war übrigens mein erster im rhein !


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit Döbeln in Stillgewässern, kann aber einiges in Flüssen vorweisen.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen:
Je kleiner das Gewässer, desto vorsichtiger die Fische.

Am Neckar konnte ich immer relativ problemlos Döbel fangen, das war imer der Fisch, der noch ging wenn sonst  nix mehr funzte.

Sei es mit Naturködern, Spinnern, Wobblern oder Fliegen (Nymphen, nasse, Streamer).

Gerade beim Fliegenfischen hatte ich teilweise an die 30 Fische in 2 Stunden im Sommer im Altwasser.

Aber auch im Fluss selber, da hab ich Stellen, wo es ganz gut mit Spinnern funzt.

Dabei bissen da Kleinstdöbel von ca. 10 cm genauso wie größere Fische mit deutlich über 50 cm (sowohl auf Fliege wie auf Spinner..)..

Wenn ich an kleineren Flüßen unterwegs war (Kocher z. B.) hatte ich allerdings die gleichen Beobachten wie viele andere hier gemacht:
Da sind die Viecher deutlich mißtrauischer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

In meinem Album sind auch welche zu sehen.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Case (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Schwaben-Feeder schrieb:


> Letzten Herbst konnte ich jedoch 3 Fische zwischen 50 und 60cm kurz nach einander verhaften, und das mit Hilfe des freundlichen Gärtners vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer. :q Der entsorgte regelmäßig seine gesammelten Nacktschnecken im Fluss, also eine auf den Haken gezogen und über den Futterplatz treiben lassen und die Bisse kamen sofort knallhart und ohne Misstrauen. #:



Döbel sind scheu,

und den Beitrag von Schwaben-Feeder finde ich sehr interessant. 
Zum einen wegen des Köders, zum anderen wegen des Futters.

Nacktschnecken sind ja eigentlich nicht gerade der Renner
unter den Ködern, aber der Döbel ist ein Allesfresser. Der
schreckt vermutlich auch davor nicht zurück. Zum anderen
sieht er in der Schnecke keine Gefahr, weil er noch nie schlechte
Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat. Angelt ja kaum jemand mit.

Und dann noch eine Unmenge von angefutterten Schnecken.
In meinem Garten 15x5 Meter schaff ich's im Sommer/Herbst
tagtäglich 100-200 Nacktschnecken zu sammeln.

Solche Mengen in Fluss geschmissen, ist leicht erreichbare
Nahrung für den Döbel und möglicherweise auch andere Fische.

Also: bei vermeintlich leichter und ungefährlicher Beute 
verliert der Döbel seine Scheu.

Oder.?

Case


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Die Frage kann man eindeutig mit ja beantworten.

Zwei Beispiele aus meiner Jugend, die so wohl nicht mehr darstellbar sind, weil entweder unmöglich, oder einfach zu ekelhaft.

Bei uns in der Kleinstadt floss ein schöner Bach mittendurch. Es gab auch eine Gerberei. Wenn Rauchware, also rohe Felle entfleischt wurden, hat man diese Gebereste einfach per Schlauch in den Bach gespült. Heute ein undenkbarer Vorgang! War das der Fall, so hätte man sonst extrem störempfindliche Döbel und Forellen mit dem Küchensieb abschöpfen können. Das tat aber niemand, denn der Geruch war unbeschreiblich und weil sonst auch noch viele wenig angenehme Substanzen im Bach landeten, die Fische auch absolut ungenießbar waren.

Am gleichen Bach, nur einige Kilometer von der Stadt entfernt, fand ich eines Tages ein totgemähtes Rehkitz. Als Knabe recht hartgesotten, hängte ich es an einem Strick an einen Ast über den Bach und wartete, was passiert. Das hatte ich mal in einem uralten Angelbuch gelesen. Die Natur nahm also ihren Lauf und die Fliegen kamen. Schön regelmäßig fielen die Maden vom Kadaver ab und ins Wasser. Auch hier das gleiche Schauspiel, wie am Einleiter der Gerberei und auch der gleiche infernalische Geruch. Allerdings habe ich hier dann (schwarz und verjährt) gefischt, wenn mir die Winde wohlgesonnen waren.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Andal schrieb:


> hängte ich es an einem Strick an einen Ast über den Bach und wartete, was passiert.....................Allerdings habe ich hier dann (schwarz und verjährt) gefischt, wenn mir die Winde wohlgesonnen waren.




Hehe du SCHLINGEL DU......:q

Aber da warste nicht alleine......


Muss mich mal über die vielen, guten und sehr informativen Posts von euch allen bedanken(nur her mit den Infos,ich saug alles auf bis ich platze )!#6

Hätte nie im Leben gedacht das dieser Thread soviel Zuspruch findet,und auch nicht das es anscheinend doch noch einige Angler gibt die gerne mal auf Döbel Jagd gehen (den ja viele verschmähen,aber wieso weil er sich nicht so einfach fangen lässt?????)und nicht nur die "Mode" Fische Barsch,Zander,Hecht und Co befischen.


----------



## DokSnyder (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Servus!

Hab damals viel über geronnenes Blut gelesen, so vor 18 Jahren. Es hiess, dass Döbel da regelrecht Amoklaufen drauf, quasi in einen Blutrausch verfallen, im wahrsten Sinne. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder macht das heute keiner mehr? 
Damals wollte mir leider keiner der örtlichen Metzger Schweineblut verkaufen. (Naja, wer verkauft einem 10 Jährigen schon unmengen Schweineblut. |kopfkrat )

Bis eben nichtmehr drüber nachgedacht. Aber vielleicht sollte man das nochmal testen. :g

Gruß
Dok


----------



## Moe (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

:q Hehe,geil. Stell mir das gerade mal vor... kommt ein 1,50 Junge in die Metzgerei "ich hätte gerne 10 Liter Schweineblut"
 - Ja ne, is klar?!

Ich hab mir oft die Zähne an Döbeln ausgebissen,mittlerweile aber den Bogen raus. Langsam ans Ufer rangehen und dem Döbel auf Sicht den Wobbler DIREKT vor den Kopf werfen. Je dichter desto besser, die Döbel (zumindest die größeren ab so 50cm) nehmenen Köder meißtens direkt von der Oberfläche. Wenn man den Köder aber 1 2 Meter vor den Döbel wirft oder den Fisch weit überwirft, um dann den Köder am Döbel vorbeizuführen, drehen die Fische im letzten Moment wieder ab.
Naturköder hab ich denen 100mal serviert, aber das hat nicht geklappt.#c


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Das wird schwierig mit der Beschaffung werden. Metzger, die noch selber wursten, kaufen das Blut heute hygienisch abgepackt in Plastiktüten, wie Milch in diesen Schläuchen. Dieses Blut wird aber gleich nach der Schlachtung kalt gerührt, eben dass es nicht gerinnt. Du brauchst also einen Metzger, der noch selber schlachtet und dir etwas Blut bei Seite stellt.

Ich habe es selber aber nie ausprobiert. Man sollte vielleicht mal Experimente mit Teigen aus Blutmehl machen...!


----------



## Case (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

:q Blutmehl..

kann mich blass dran erinnern. 
Hat mein Onkel aus Frankreich ins Futter gemischt.
Vielleicht einen Versuch wert.?

Case


----------



## Seefliege (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

|wavey: @ Dok Snyder und Case;

" ... Hab damals viel über geronnenes Blut gelesen, so vor 18 Jahren. Es hiess, dass Döbel da regelrecht Amoklaufen drauf, quasi in einen Blutrausch verfallen, im wahrsten Sinne. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder macht das heute keiner mehr? ..."

ja kann ich bestätigen. #6 in meiner zeit als karpfenangler habe ich im fluss viel mit blutmehl als boiliezutat experimentiert. die teile werden ja durch blutmehl ja auch schön hart. allerdings hat es auf diese teile dann eigentlich nur noch massenfänge von döbeln gegeben. die karpfenfänge gingen drastisch zurück. ich vermute, dass so eine horde großdöbel sogar die rüssler vom futterplatz vertreibt ... |kopfkrat also blutrausch ist schon richtig ... jedenfalls waren die döbel beim boilieangeln nicht annähernd so misstrauisch, wie bei anderen methoden. regelmäßig gelang mir dabei der fang von mehreren kapitalen exemplaren hintereinander. ich denke, dass auch döbel unter bestimmten bedingungen futterneid entwickeln können. #w

Ps: hundefutterkringel (frolic) waren auch sehr gut ...


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hab damals viel über geronnenes Blut gelesen
> 
> ...





hehe,das werde ich doch sobald am 1.April unser Bach wie befischt werden darf austesten,Blut krieg ich hier wohl zu Genüge her,daran solls nicht liegen,nur werd ichd da maximal 500g/ml nehmen,kann man ja sollte es funktionieren wieder welches kaufen.

Sollte ja auch frisch sein!


Wenn bis dahin der Thread in der Versenkung  verendet ist werde ich von meinen Blut Test, sofern dieser positiv ausfällt auf jeden Fall Bericht erstatten!


Das is ja ne Super Idee,gibt ja auch Blutmehl,ich freu mich schon so auf die Saison.


----------



## Knispel (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wird schwierig mit der Beschaffung werden. Metzger, die noch selber wursten, kaufen das Blut heute hygienisch abgepackt in Plastiktüten, wie Milch in diesen Schläuchen. Dieses Blut wird aber gleich nach der Schlachtung kalt gerührt, eben dass es nicht gerinnt. Du brauchst also einen Metzger, der noch selber schlachtet und dir etwas Blut bei Seite stellt.
> 
> Ich habe es selber aber nie ausprobiert. Man sollte vielleicht mal Experimente mit Teigen aus Blutmehl machen...!


 
Paniermehl mit Blut angerührt macht Schleien verrückt, dass wußte schon unser"Altmeister" Jim Gibbinson und hat es in seinem 1960 erschinenen Werk : "Schleienangeln" ausgiebig beschrieben, warum sollte es also heute nicht mehr klappen? ...


----------



## Gemini (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Es gibt mindestens noch einen döbel-verrückt-und-unaufmerksam-machenden Köder: *Sauerkirschen*

Hatte ich das letzte Mal vor circa 15 Jahren gemacht, Fliessgewässer, an einer Stelle vor einer Schleuse massenweise Döbel, wurde mit der Zeit aber langweilig. So besonders misstrauisch waren die bei uns nicht, lag wahrscheinlich an den guten Sauerkirschen aus unserem Garten...


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

WOW Kirschen is ja hart.

Das hört sich fast gleich an wie in dem Post wo ein Gärtner seine Schnecken immer im Bach entsorgt hat und man eben mit diesen am meisten und vorallem viel gefangen hat.

Das würde dann ja bedeuten,das auch Döbel unter bestimmten Umständen Futterneid entwickeln,hmmm.....

Wer weiß vielleicht gibts in der Nähe ja Kirschbäume am Wasser...


Gehört zwar nicht hier her.......aber ich mag Sauerkirschen überhaupt nicht,da verziehts mir schon beim Gedanken daran das Gesicht!

Normale Kirschen sind der Burner!!!


----------



## Gemini (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Es sind zumindest beides nur temporär verfügbare Beute-Varianten falls man Zusammenhänge aufstellen möchte.

Ich freu mich z.B. ja auch immer auf die Miesmuschelzeit und haue dann ordentlich rein ; )


----------



## Case (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> WOW Kirschen is ja hart.



Kirschen ist uralt.

Noch nie vom Kirsch- oder Mirabellenbaum am Flussufer gehört, 
hinter dem man auf eben diese Früchte Döbel fängt.?
Das ist geradezu legendär. 

Case


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Ich habe doch dieses Jahr meine 1. Saison mit Schein,war zwar früher sehr oft beim angeln dabei aber halt Forelle,Hecht usw,.. gefischt,was anderes hat mich damals garnicht interessiert.


----------



## Case (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

@Knigge007,

tut mir leid wenn das überheblich rüberkam.

Die Geschichte vom Kirsch, Mirabellen und Holunderstrauch 
geht seit Jahrzehnten durch die Anglerpresse. Ist wohl auch
was dran.:m

Case


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Case schrieb:


> @Knigge007,
> 
> tut mir leid wenn das überheblich rüberkam.




Wo überheblich? |kopfkrat

Kannst du ja nicht wissen,passt scho


----------



## Gemini (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

@Case

... ich erzähl das mit den Kirschen nicht zum Spass  

Hat mein Vater mir vor ewigen Zeiten als ich noch klein war gezeigt und es ist extrem erfolgreich. Die Strecke hinter dem Wehr immer auf und ab gelaufen, fast bei jeder Tour einen Biss, wenn kein Biss war Kirsche abgefallen... Durch die Konsistenz der Sauerkirschen aber auch viele Fehlbisse, was durch die schiere Masse an Bissen aber nicht relevant war. 

Es ging ja mal darum ob die Biester wirklich so scheu sind und es scheint, dass wenn die äusseren Umstände passen (Kirschenzeit, Schnecken-Invasion) die Scheu einigermassen abgelegt wird.


----------



## Schwaben-Feeder (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

@Knigge007: Sorry, wohl verschrieben, meine natürlich die Skelli mit 4-24g und 2,40m. Alles größere ist mir zu unhandlich beim Pirschangeln an dem zugewachsenen Fluss.

Der Gärtner hatte  mir auch berichtet dass er bei seinen Schnecken-Fütterungen richtige Fressorgien beobachten konnte, denke also dass man bei entsprechend längerem Anfüttern (über ein paar Wochen) die großen Döbel doch recht gezielt beangeln kann..


----------



## David23 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Wow, dieser Thröd nimmt richtig krasse Züge an......

Knigge als Vampir..kauft jede Menge Blut#d

Andal hängte tote Rehe über Bäche#d

Erinnert mich an den Aal Thröd, wo heiß diskutiert wurde, ob man einen Pferdekopf zum Anfüttern nehmen kann oder nicht


Es wird echt Zeit, dass der Schnee verschwindet und es wieder richtig losgehen kann:vik:

Aber ernsthaft:

|kopfkratEin Renner sind getrockenete Bananen

|kopfkratDas mit den Schnecken ist in England der Geheimtipp auf große Döbel

|kopfkratDas mit den Kirschen kam letztes Jahr wieder in Mode, da da im Blinker ein Bericht gab...im Angelamarkt, wo ich jobbte, kam daraufhin einer und wollte diese Angelkirschen kaufen :q


----------



## xAlex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Also Blut besorgen ist nicht schwer. Ein Kaninchen oder Huhn kaufen und Schlachten. Das Fleisch essen, das Blut abschöpfen und die Innereien wie Andal gesagt hat, an einen überhängenden Ast....

Das mit den Kirschen würde ich persönlich wirklich nur zur Saison und wenn ein überhängender Ast am Wasser ist probieren. Ich denke es gibt ansonnsten bessere Köder.

@Case
Die Schnecken würde ich schnipseln(oder mixen?) und zum Füttern verwenden und eine ganze als Hakenköder 
Zudem recht kostengünstig.

@Moe
Was hast du den für Naturköder verwendet?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Case schrieb:


> @Knigge007,
> 
> tut mir leid wenn das überheblich rüberkam.
> 
> ...


Du hast vollkommen Recht !!
Wir standen früher Anfang der 80ger Jahre auf ner kleinen Brücke und haben die Döbel auf Sicht mit Kirschenstücken gefangen.
Dies alles mit einer 4 M.langen Bambusrute mit Glassfaserspitze  ohne Schwimmer ,nur das Vorfach angeknotet.
 Das funktionierte vor allen bei brühtender Hitze !!


----------



## schroe (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Kirschen sind hier ein absolut zuverlässiger Döbelköder am Bach. Wir haben sie schon als Kinder, fast das ganze Jahr über, auch mit eingeweckten Kirschen, an freier Leine auf Sicht gefangen. Lief bei uns besser, als Käse oder "ge´mashed´e" Brotflocken.

Mit der Fliegenrute war das Grashüpferimitat, absichtlich gegen einen überhängenden Busch geworfen und von dort ins Wasser "abgetropft", ein Erfolgsgarant. Dicke fette Stubenfliegenimitate brachten ähnliche Erfolge.

Im flachen Bach, empfinde ich die großen Exemplare (40+) immer als sehr scheu. Ein Blick von der Brücke, ein unbedachter "Schattenwurf" auf das Wasser und sie sind auf und davon. Vermutlich, weil das Wasser zu flach ist, als dass sie abtauchen könnten.

Nachtrag: Ebenso gut wie die Kirschen, waren übrigens auch rote Boilies.
Nachtrag vom Nachtrag: Weintrauben funktionieren auch sehr gut.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Hi Döbelfreunde,

ich angle zur Zeit nachts auf Aal, bzw nun eher auf Döbel, da diese beißen (Aal bei uns noch nicht) und habe Gefallen an diesem Fisch gefunden. Bei richtiger Zubereitung, ist er meiner Meinung (im Gegensatz zum allgemeinen Irrglaube) ein super Speisefisch. 

Mein Anliegen: Ich angle im Flachwasser vom Bodensee (stehendes Gewässer) ca. 50m vom Ufer. Döbel gibts es viele. Habe andauern sehr zaghafte Bisse, die ich an der Schwingspitze, Einhängebissanzeiger oder der Pipse wahrnehme. Leider sind das jedoch nur kurze Zupfer, dann ist der Spuk schon wieder vorbei und es tut sich nichts mehr.

Die Fische die ich bisher gefangen habe hatten dann den Köder (Bisher immer Tauwurm) komplett geschluckt. Anschlagen kann ich (bei den Zupfern) nicht, da alles immer so schnell ging.

Also wie ihr seht läuft es nicht berauschend.

Ich angle relativ fein: 25er mono, Schlaufenmontage mit Futterkorb oder Freilaufblei (Wegen Wurfweite ca. 40g Blei oder 80g Futterkorb incl. Futter). 6er Wurmhaken an 21er FC-Vorfach, ca. 50cm lang. Weiter runter will ich wegen Aal und evtl. Karpfen nicht gehen.

Aber vieleicht ist an der Montage etwas anderes falsch. Bspw die Vorfachlänge, soll ich mal auf einen Meter hoch gehen? Oder eher kürzer?

Oder soll ich es mit ner Fluchtmontage versuchen obwohl das für mich eher eine Notfalllösung wäre...? (Wenn dann wohl mit Teig am Haar?)


vieleicht kann mir vor euch jemand Tips geben, da ich denke, dass es an der "Scheuheit der Dickköpfe" liegt. 

mfg Kretzer83


----------



## xAlex (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

@Kretzer

Die Vorfachlänge einkürzen. Probier mal so um die 30 cm. Wenn der Haken tief sitzt nochmal  kürzen, bei vielen Fehlbissen 5 cm verlängern.
Ja eine Selbsthakmontage wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Frolic wäre da ein guter Köder.
Frühstücksfleisch, Pellets gehen auch am Haar.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



xAlex schrieb:


> @Kretzer
> 
> Die Vorfachlänge einkürzen. Probier mal so um die 30 cm. Wenn der Haken tief sitzt nochmal  kürzen, bei vielen Fehlbissen 5 cm verlängern.
> Ja eine Selbsthakmontage wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Frolic wäre da ein guter Köder.
> Frühstücksfleisch, Pellets gehen auch am Haar.



Hi Alex,
ich denke ja ganau das Gegenteil. Die Bisse sind ja extrem vorsichtig, bzw. es wird gleich wieder losgelassen. Dass die Döbel schlucken war ja nur die Ausnahme.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## xAlex (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> ich denke ja ganau das Gegenteil. Die Bisse sind ja extrem vorsichtig, bzw. es wird gleich wieder losgelassen. Dass die Döbel schlucken war ja nur die Ausnahme.
> 
> mfg Kretzer



Döbel zupfen eigentlich nicht, sondern sind eher aggressive Beisser und wie du gesagt hast hatten die gefangenen Döbel den Haken im Schlund.
Ich denke das die Zupfer evtl. von Kleinfischen kommen.
Selbst ein kleiner Döbel schluckt nen Tauwurm sehr rasch und hastig.

Probier mal nen Frolic, Pellet,Boilie an der Selbsthakmontage aus.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Döbel zupfen eigentlich nicht, sondern sind eher aggressive Beisser und wie du gesagt hast hatten die gefangenen Döbel den Haken im Schlund.
> Ich denke das die Zupfer evtl. von Kleinfischen kommen.
> Selbst ein kleiner Döbel schluckt nen Tauwurm sehr rasch und hastig.
> 
> Probier mal nen Frolic, Pellet,Boilie an der Selbsthakmontage aus.



naja, da lese ich aber auch anderes. 

Wie gesagt: *es ist im Stillwasser* und da sind die anscheinend mehr als vorsichtig und lassen beim geringsten Widerstand los.
Und da ich die Fische eh mitnehme (und aufhöre wenn es zu viele werden) ist es mir recht dass sie schlucken, neues Vorfach ist zur Not schnell gebunden und Haken werden eh wiederverwertet. Deshalb denke ich liebr langes Vorfach, oder?


----------



## xAlex (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> naja, da lese ich aber auch anderes.
> 
> Wie gesagt: *es ist im Stillwasser* und da sind die anscheinend mehr als vorsichtig und lassen beim geringsten Widerstand los.
> Und da ich die Fische eh mitnehme (und aufhöre wenn es zu viele werden) ist es mir recht dass sie schlucken, neues Vorfach ist zur Not schnell gebunden und Haken werden eh wiederverwertet. Deshalb denke ich liebr langes Vorfach, oder?




Natürlich begutachten Döbel den Köder, besonders im Stillwasser, in dem sie den Köder anschwimmen und mit den Lippen berühren und entscheiden ob sie zuschlagen oder nicht. Wenn der Wurm sich aber als Essbar herausgestellt hat, ist der hald ziemlich schnell unten.
Zu den Köderrumspielern wie Rotauge der Schleie würde ich sie nicht einordnen.

Ich denke wenn du dein Vorfach verlängerst wird weiterhin geschluckt. Auch wenn du die Döbel mitnimmst würde ich versuchen die Bissanzeige zu Optimieren wg. evtl. Beifänge.

Das rumgezupfe könnten natürlich auch die sehr kleinen Döbel im Schwarm sein die den Tauwurm nicht packen.


----------



## minne6 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Hey Leute,

also wenn ich auf Döbel angel, dann mach ich dies grundsätzlich mit Schwimmbrot im Fluss. Allerdings musst man dann sehr ruhig sein und zu zweit braucht man da gar nicht erst ankommen.
In stehenden Gewässern ist das alles ein wenig schwieriger. 
Der Große Nachteil ist, das man nicht mit der Strömung gehen kann, weils keine Gibt ;-).
Aber ich habe schon oft Karpfen mit Schwimmbrot in stehenden Gewässern gefangen.
Das schwimmbrot durfte aber nie ganz oben sein. Erst wenn es ca. 10 -20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche schwebt beißen sie. 

Ich habe mir eine Montage gebastelt, die nur aus Hauptschnur, Vorfach , Haken und einem Stück Blei besteht. So kann man die Tauchtiefe der Brotflocken bestimmen. Wenn es noch oben schwimmt, einfach das Blei weter runter setzen. 
Ich kann mir gut Vorstellen, das dies bei deinen Döbeln oder was auch immer funktioniert.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



xAlex schrieb:


> Natürlich begutachten Döbel den Köder, besonders im Stillwasser, in dem sie den Köder anschwimmen und mit den Lippen berühren und entscheiden ob sie zuschlagen oder nicht. Wenn der Wurm sich aber als Essbar herausgestellt hat, ist der hald ziemlich schnell unten.
> Zu den Köderrumspielern wie Rotauge der Schleie würde ich sie nicht einordnen.
> 
> Ich denke wenn du dein Vorfach verlängerst wird weiterhin geschluckt. Auch wenn du die Döbel mitnimmst würde ich versuchen die Bissanzeige zu Optimieren wg. evtl. Beifänge.
> ...



Ok, dass könnte sein, ich vermute auch Krebse usw... Also ich fische wie gesagt mit der Schwingspitze oder Pipser + Einhängebissanzeiger (quasi nur Knicklicht plus Stück dünnen Blumendraht, bei Windstille) sonst Ü-Ei. Eine bessere Bissanzeige bekommt man meiner Meinung (außer mit der Pose) nicht hin.
Der Kollege angelt mit ner Feederrute und der bekommt nicht mehr mit.

Dann halt doch mal ne Fluchtmontage testen, auch wenn ich da nicht drauf stehe.


----------



## Siever (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Also meine bewährte Döbelmontage entstand aus der Not und hat sich seitdem mehrfach gelohnt (siehe Bilderalbum). Ich wollte im Urlaub ursprünglich auf Karpfen mit Mais am Haar angeln. Stattdessen biss ein 55er Döbel. Ich habe meine Montage dann an der Ruhr, zwischen den Buhnen angeboten und jeden abend mindestens einen Kapitalen bei den letzten 4 Ansitzen überlistet. Ich konnte die Döbel beim fressen meiner angefütterten Maiskörner in Ufernähe beobachten und nur wenige Minuten später rappelte es jedesmal in der Rute. 
Einfach 4 Körner ans Haar, Birnenblei, 30-40cm Vorfach und fertig. Vielleicht habe ich ja mal Glück und ein Karpfen fällt drauf rein. Alande und große Rotaugen sind schon reingefallen. Besonders leise habe ich mich nie verhalten, da immer jemand mit mir unterwegs war.#h


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Siever schrieb:


> Also meine bewährte Döbelmontage entstand aus der Not und hat sich seitdem mehrfach gelohnt (siehe Bilderalbum). Ich wollte im Urlaub ursprünglich auf Karpfen mit Mais am Haar angeln. Stattdessen biss ein 55er Döbel. Ich habe meine Montage dann an der Ruhr, zwischen den Buhnen angeboten und jeden abend mindestens einen Kapitalen bei den letzten 4 Ansitzen überlistet. Ich konnte die Döbel beim fressen meiner angefütterten Maiskörner in Ufernähe beobachten und nur wenige Minuten später rappelte es jedesmal in der Rute.
> Einfach 4 Körner ans Haar, Birnenblei, 30-40cm Vorfach und fertig. Vielleicht habe ich ja mal Glück und ein Karpfen fällt drauf rein. Alande und große Rotaugen sind schon reingefallen. Besonders leise habe ich mich nie verhalten, da immer jemand mit mir unterwegs war.#h



Hi Siever,

dann aber schon mit Laufblei, doer FLuchtmontage?

mfg Kretzer


----------



## da Poser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

An einer Knotless Haarmontage ist nichts ungewöhnlich, am Grund angeboten gehört sie zum Standardrepertoire.

Nur weil sie im Karpfensektor ihre Verbreitung gefunden hat, heisst dass ja nicht, dass man damit nur Karpfen fangen kann.

Ich fische gerne auch eine 12lbs an 22/25er und an Ködern kann man neben Boilies auch Kartoffeln, Pellets, Maden (maggotclip), Mais, Erbsen, Nudeln etcpp. anbieten.


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



da Poser schrieb:


> An einer Knotless Haarmontage ist nichts ungewöhnlich, am Grund angeboten gehört sie zum Standardrepertoire.
> 
> Nur weil sie im Karpfensektor ihre Verbreitung gefunden hat, heisst dass ja nicht, dass man damit nur Karpfen fangen kann.
> 
> Ich fische gerne auch eine 12lbs an 22/25er und an Ködern kann man neben Boilies auch Kartoffeln, Pellets, Maden (maggotclip), Mais, Erbsen, Nudeln etcpp. anbieten.



Meinst du dann mit Festblei oder Laufblei?

Ich würde gerne mit Futterkorb angeln und ein Köder nehmen der wenig selektiv ist (zb. also Wurm oder vllt. Leber) um Döbel, Hasel, Brassen und vor allem Aal zu fangen.

Was würdest du mir da für ne Montage empfehlen? Habe bisher mit Schlaufenmontage sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht, wollte aber nun mal die Fluchtmontage versuchen und werde deswegen vieleciht einfach einen Stopper in die Schlaufe einbinden, so dass ich auch die Vorfachlänge variieren kann.

(sorry für offtopic, aber jetzt bin ich schon hier dabei und es geht ja um Döbel, da mir diese Probleme bereiten.)


----------



## da Poser (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*

Hab ich zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber rein theoretisch müsste man genauso gut auch Würmer mit einem Madenclip anbieten können. So eine Haarmontage mit 8er Haken am 12lbs Vorfach mit 25er Hauptschnur und Mistwurm an wäre auch für Schleien sehr interessant.

Ich bevorzuge im Nahbereich ein Laufblei, hängt aber von den Umständen ab. Eine Festbleimontage dürfte auch funktionieren. einfach mal probieren.

Natürlich kann man anstelle dessen auch einen Futterkorb probieren. Auf Aal dann beispielsweise mit Blutpellets, Ölsardienen oder Innereien.

Schlaufenmontage geht, ich halte die Montagen gerne so einfach wie möglich. Das spart mir Arbeit und Nerven.


----------



## Siever (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind Döbel wirklich so extrem scheu?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Hi Siever,
> 
> dann aber schon mit Laufblei, doer FLuchtmontage?
> 
> mfg Kretzer


 
Jo, mit Laufblei


----------

